# Lotus at IronMagazine.com



## Blooming Lotus (Mar 18, 2007)

Just wanted to say a quick hi .

I've only just found and registered here and am hoping to .. hear what others have to say that might help me out in my fitness recovery.

I waas in some pretty good shape not so long ago ..although maybe longer certain others might like not to be, but I let it go  a little bit back , approaching 32 in a cpl of weeks deciding a while ago to go back and dot some i's and t's in other areas of my life.

Now that I have that sorted out and there's so much new information about, what ever comes of any future dicsussions here, I'm sure it'll be fun and informative nonetheless and it'll be a fun ride  for myself personally to see what I come up with from here...with.. your help..

Look forward to chatting with you all.

Blooming tianshi Lotus.


----------



## Mista (Mar 18, 2007)

Welcome Lotus


----------



## Arnold (Mar 19, 2007)

Blooming Lotus welcome to IM!


----------



## Blooming Lotus (Mar 19, 2007)

Thanks. I had a bit of a look around here yesterday and I'm a little impressed with quite a feww things you're all discussing here.

Could definately be fun .

Blooming Lotus.


----------



## IRONBULL05 (Mar 19, 2007)

Welcome to IM.

Enjoy brother.


----------



## Blooming Lotus (Mar 20, 2007)

erm.. I'm actually female.. but I'll take it anyway. .

thanks.


----------



## soxmuscle (Aug 7, 2007)

The Day IronMagazine Died.


----------



## Blooming Lotus (Aug 7, 2007)

Okay. but if someone's calling two sides of the fence.. it's warrior nature to belong to the side of underdog . . and i'llchoose it evvery single time it comes up and down to the wire.
Evvery single soul.
Win- win.

Blooming tianshi lotus.


----------



## zonaguy03 (Aug 7, 2007)

soxmuscle said:


> The Day IronMagazine Died.



I'm her accomplice


----------



## BoneCrusher (Aug 7, 2007)

Where in Tucson do you know foreman err uh blooming lotus from anyway?


----------



## Gazhole (Aug 8, 2007)

Whats going on?

:-S


----------



## Jodi (Aug 8, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> Where in Tucson do you know foreman err uh blooming lotus from anyway?


She is not foreman, unless foreman moved to Australia which I highly doubt.  Besides, that's a far fetched assumption anyway.  Nothing alike.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Aug 8, 2007)

Jodi said:


> She is not foreman, unless foreman moved to Australia which I highly doubt.  Besides, that's a far fetched assumption anyway.  Nothing alike.


Maybe.  There's something fishy about this one Jodi.  Anyone who uses torrent clients knows how to mask and change their ip addy so the Aussie ip (if it is an Aussie ip. I don't know I haven't seen it) is not relevant.  There  are some telling tidbits that you can see if you look.  BLT is not the real deal.  As the months go by it will become rather obvious to you too if he/she keeps this persona that long.


----------



## Blooming Lotus (Aug 8, 2007)

What 'deal'?? 

( p.s. I think my 'ex' just let out a lonnng deep breath ).


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 8, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> Maybe.  There's something fishy about this one Jodi.  Anyone who uses torrent clients knows how to mask and change their ip addy so the Aussie ip (if it is an Aussie ip. I don't know I haven't seen it) is not relevant.  There  are some telling tidbits that you can see if you look.  BLT is not the real deal.  As the months go by it will become rather obvious to you too if he/she keeps this persona that long.



She has been banned from numerous other sites, with the same type of babble.  Tis not Foreman.


----------



## PreMier (Aug 8, 2007)

Sounds more like Johnnny dialogue


----------



## KelJu (Aug 8, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> She has been banned from numerous other sites, with the same type of babble.  Tis not Foreman.



Lawl, what sites was she banned from?


----------



## BoneCrusher (Aug 8, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> She has been banned from numerous other sites, with the same type of babble.  Tis not Foreman.


Maybe tis not foreman.  If she follows the same be nice be rude flow like she does with Jodi and others while she was active at those other sites then I stand corrected.  The spot on grammar followed by purposeful mistakes suggests intent.  It takes more key strokes to get where she goes than if she just typed the way she knows is correct.  I just smell bullshit is what I'm saying here.

I'm not trying to start a rag on BLT thing either.  If in fact this is not a fraudulent persona then I apologize to you BLT.


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 8, 2007)

Damn, what did I miss?


----------



## Blooming Lotus (Aug 8, 2007)

You're not the only one holding your breath for the answer to that one BC. . . It's healthy to keep that skeptism.  Theres alot of work to be done to solidify it and a long way to go. .  Iii believe it helps ppl to question if I can or not though.( shrug). .. that way - no-one wants to fuck it up just in case .. and if they ditch me for it .. the long  but 'sure' road that is .. they get to be 'caught' by hearing I've made progress later. . ( or even after that when down the line their issues find resolution) and it helps to perpetuate the peace in the world because cognitive dissonances scheduled  thus far to the best of one's knowledge as planned to stay unresloved .. even on just a glimmer .. are thee worst or most torturous part of being human . 

I think ppl think it's comforting to know someone's trying to do something about something that matters to us when that thing presents. Stave's total  helpness.  I like that for ppl.
.. I like that for ppl thinking about future ppl . .

I'm loving BC.. but I also do blunt .. and I dont do fear. That maybe comes across as rude sometimes. . but i think they call it tough love. .maybe.
It can be a bitch to wear but my nature since I 'woke up' nonethless . . It's hard to stand by what you believe in when you're being stoned by ppl you care about as human beings and have maintained the very best of integrity available at any one time to one's self.. but even still, it's not hard to be it because if we are then we just are.  that's freedom baby. Gods be honest. My ex and i reckon " bring it tf on!".


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 8, 2007)

Now i'm lost?


----------



## Hoglander (Aug 8, 2007)

Just post some hot picture of yourself if that is possible, BL.

Then you can talk in spirits or whatever your heart desires.


----------



## IRONBULL05 (Aug 20, 2007)

Blooming Lotus said:


> erm.. I'm actually female.. but I'll take it anyway. .
> 
> thanks.




LMAO,As I pull my feet out of my mouth!

Very sorry sweety.My 2 fingers just type faster than my brain can get started sometimes.

Now,lets try this again.....

Welcome to Ironmag GORGEOUS!!


----------



## GFR (Feb 1, 2011)

Blooming Crazy said:


> Just wanted to say a quick hi .
> 
> I've only just found and registered here and am hoping to .. hear what others have to say that might help me out in my fitness recovery.
> 
> ...


Welcome to IM, I look forward to your logical  rational posts and threads.


----------



## D-Lats (Feb 2, 2011)

WTF are these guys talking about??


----------



## big60235 (Feb 5, 2011)

Welcome on board I hope its a short quite stay


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 5, 2011)

big60235 said:


> Welcome on board I hope its a short quite stay



Done.


----------



## vortrit (Feb 5, 2011)




----------

